# Shipping household goods for swallow



## HoutBayer (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi all

My first post. 

I have a house in Cape Town and plan to start a 'swallow' style life this October. Will I get hit with import duty and VAT if I send a small container of household goods for my CT house? A removal company just told me I will have nothing to pay on the other end. But if we travel on tourist visas will this still apply?

Thanks for any replies - or please point me to another thread if this has already been dealt with recently.

Thanks
Alan


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

On what basis are you allowed to live in SA, if you are a SA or born in SA no problem no tax payable since you must show that you emigrated permanently i.e. bought a house and worked in the UK or you need a retirement visa which you must show that you retirement income is more than R20 000 per month. Otherwise join a facebook group called Return to SA, many SA people are returning home from abroad and there will be many helpful answers to your questions. All the best.


----------



## HoutBayer (Apr 6, 2015)

*Household goods subject to duty?*

Hello Jem62. Thanks for your reply. Can I send the household goods on a tourist visa?
Thanks for the recommended Facebook page.


----------

